

iBurn unlikely to be available for Burning Man - nym
http://www.gaiagps.com/news/article/iBurn%202011%20very%20unlikely%20to%20be%20available%20for%20Burning%20Man

======
kalvin
Used iBurn last year, super useful. Sad. But relatedly, this site
<http://burnermap.com> is pretty awesome; it lets you figure out what camp
your friends are staying at on the playa. (They should have a lot of the camp
geodata that iBurn needs, too, there's like 10K Burners who've FB connected.)

Separately, for finding/offering rides to Burning Man, a few of us have been
working on <http://burningmanrides.com>, so if you've got feedback, let me
know! email in profile.

------
yid
On a related note, anyone have any advice on how to tell your new employer
that you're taking off for burning man? I ...uh...have a friend...

~~~
SamReidHughes
In English, probably.

